# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  أفكار مذهلة لتجديد منزلك بأقل كلفة ...

## جيهان محمد على

تغيير ديكور منزلكـ أمر مرهق مادياً ومعنوياً ، لذا هنالكـ بعض  

الأفكار العملية لتجديده كفيلة بتوفير وقتكـ ونقودكـ على السواء . 

 

,’,’ أفكار بسيطة وذكية تنعش منزلكـ وتنشر الدفء في أرجائه ,’,’ 



1- مع بداية كل موسم ، أعيدي توزيع الأثاث في غرف منزلكـ .  

واختاري إكسسوارات جديدة ووزعيها في أرجاء المنزل لتطبعه 

بجو متجدد . 


2- جددي أغطية الوسائد بخياطة بعض الخرز أو الأزرار أو  

الشرابات أو الستراس على حوافها .  
 
 

3- اطلعي على احدث أنواع طلاء الجدران ، واختاري طلاء  

واحد ليناسب جميع غرف المنزل ، فبذلك تنعشين جدرانكـ لتصبح  

أكثر نقاوة وإشراقا . 
 

4- لغرفة نوم مثالية ، اختاري لطلاء جدرانها احد ألوان الباستيل 

الناعمة التي تنشر الهدوء والسكينة في أرجائها . 

وجددي السرير ببناء مظلة الفوال أو الموسيلين لإعطاء الغرفة 

لمسة رومانسية متجددة . 
 
 

5- لتجديد سريركـ ، بإمكانكـ تلبيسه بالجلد أو الشاموا . خذي قياس  

الطول والعرض بدقة وأضيفي عليها 5سم إضافية . 

وابدئي دائماً من الوسط وثبتيه من الأعلى والأسفل ، وعندما تصلين  

إلى الجوانب لفيها إلى الوراء وثبتيها بواسطة المكبس المخصص . 

وبإمكانكـ نثر بعض الوسائد الجلدية على السرير لإعطائه بعض  

اللمسات المميزة . 
 

6- سريرك في غرفة النوم يجب أن يكون نقطة ارتكاز لذا قومي  

بتعليق قطعة تابستري غنية بالألوان أو لوحة مميزة .  
 
 

- ستائر السرير طريقة خلابة لتغيير مظهر الغرفة برمته ، وليس 

من الضروري أن يكون السرير عالي القوام . فمثلاً إذا كان سريركـ 

في موازاة الحائط يمكنكـ تثبيت قضيب معدني أو خشبي فوق منتصف 

السرير وتعليق القماش عليه مع ترك الأطراف معلقة بحرية فوق رأس السرير . 
 
 

8- لتجديد خزانة الثياب المثبتة في الحائط ، استخدمي ورق الجدران 

لتغطية الواجهة الأمامية .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

9- لإعطاء مظهر متجدد لغرفة الجلوس ، لا داعي لتغيير الأريكة


بل اختاري غطاء ذا قماش جيد لإعطائها مظهراً متجدداً وعصرياً .


وتتميز هذه الأغطية بسهولة الاعتناء بها وتنظيفها ، وإمكانية تغييرها


بين الحين والأخر , او وضع اشارب او فرو على جانبي الاريكه ..






10- الأزهار والورود تضفي أجواء رائعة على أرجاء الغرف، إلا أن


الحصول على ورود طبيعية طوال الوقت أمر مكلف نسبياً ، لذا 


اختاري مجموعة من الورود والنباتات الاصطناعية ووزعيها في


أرجاء المنزل ، فهذه الأزهار والنباتات اليوم مصنوعة من أجود


المواد لدرجة انه لا يمكن التفريق بين الطبيعي والصناعي منها . 






11- أعطي الستائر غير المزخرفة و السادة لمسة عصرية ، بإضافة


بعض الشرائط والمردات التي تضفي مزيداً من الأناقة على الستارة وأثاث الغرفة بالكامل .






12- يمكنكـ خياطة بعض الرقع القماشية التي تحتوي على رسومات


الورود والأزهار على قماش الستارة الأحادية اللون لكسر رتبتها .




13- إذا كانت كراسي غرفة الطعام مغطاة بقماش بهت لونه مع الوقت


، لا تتسرعي وترميها بل اشتري قماشا جديداً لتغييره ، والعملية سهلة


للغاية فأنت تحتاجين إلى متراً واحداً لكل كرسي ، وبإمكانكـ تثبيته إما


بالمسامير الصغيرة أو بكباسة خاصة بالقماش ، باستطاعتكـ شراؤها


من المحال المتخصصة ببيع الأقمشة وأدوات الخياطة . ,وممكن تعملي شكل اخر غير السابق ..






14- الوسائد تغني الأرائك ، وتبرز جمالية القماش المستعمل ، لذا


اختاري أن يكون لون القماش سادة كالبيج على سبيل المثال ، ثم قومي


بنثر الوسائد المخططة والملونة عليها ، وفي كل موسم غيري ألوان


الوسائد وأشكالها لتطبع ، يمكنكـ طبع الرسومات الناعمة كالأزهار 


بواسطة الاستنسل على مفارش الأسرة لأغنائها .


والطريقة سهلة للغاية ، تقضي بتثبيت ورقة الاستنسل على المفرش


بواسطة شريط لاصق ، ثم تحدديها بدقة .






15- لإنعاش جدران مدخل منزلكـ ، وزعي عدداً من اللوحات أو 


الصور المختلفة الأحجام على احد جدرانه . واختاري اطرا لونها


موحد إما بيضاء اللون أو بنية .








16- لتجديد حمامكـ ، اختاري الفينل والمشمع للأرضية على أن يكون


لونهما ابيض ، لتسهيل وضع اللمسات الجديدة عليه كل موسم ، وذلك


بتغيير لون المناشف واكسسواراته بما فيها ستارة البانيو .






- إذا كنت تحبين اقتناء أرضية من الخشب الطبيعي لمطبخكـ لكن


ميزانيتكـ لا تسمح بذلك ، اختاري أرضيات من الفلين على شكل 


الخشب الطبيعي . فهي عملية كما إنها تعطي انطباعاً كأنها خشب 


طبيعي بالفعل .




18- لتجديد وحدات التخزين في مطبخكـ ، اطليها بطلاء كريمي


أو ابيض مطفأ مصمم خصيصاً لنوعية الخشب أو الخامة 


المستعملة لتصنيعه .



19- لإضفاء تأثير بصري رائع للغرف ، الصقي ورق الجدران 


بشكل عمودي بجانب المرآة بشرط أن يتناسب لونه مع إطار المرآة


ولون أثاث الغرفة .

----------


## زوزو عادل

افكار جميله
مشكوره اختى الكريمه
تسلم ايدك
دمتى بخير

----------


## نهر الحياة

كلها حاجات جميلة جدا جهد مشكور بارك الله فيكى

----------


## rayhana

ايه الجمال دا كله

----------


## rayhana

ايه الجمال دا كله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> افكار جميله
> مشكوره اختى الكريمه
> تسلم ايدك
> دمتى بخير


 أنا التى أشكرك على مرورك وكلماتك الرقيقة يا قمر
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

أفكار بسيطة وجميلة جدا
تسلمي عالموضوع الحلو ده يا جيهان

----------


## rayhana

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على النصائح القيمة جزاك الله كل خير ::no3::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كلها حاجات جميلة جدا جهد مشكور بارك الله فيكى


 الشكر كل الشكر لوجودك ولمرورك الجميل
حقيقى نورتينى وسعيدة جد ااا ان الأفكار عجبتك
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جوليا

*تسلم ايدك*

*راااااااااااااائع*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ايه الجمال دا كله


 
 
الجمال كله هوة وجودك أختى العزيزة
أشكرك على مرورك 
تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## منية النفس

ماشاءاللة افكار جميلة جدا

----------


## vérité

*الفكار عبقرية وراااائعة

سلمت يمناك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ايه الجمال دا كله



حقيقة سعيدة جداااا إن الأفكار عجبتك وأتمنى إنك تجربى بعضها 
تحياتى 
 :Smart:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أفكار بسيطة وجميلة جدا
> تسلمي عالموضوع الحلو ده يا جيهان


 
الشكر موصول ليكى لمرورك الغالى يا حنان
تحياتى ودمتى لى متواصلة أختى العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على النصائح القيمة جزاك الله كل خير


أشكرك على مرورك مرة أخرى أختى العزيزة
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *راااااااااااااائع*


أختى العزيزة ... جوليا
تحياتى لكى ولمرورك الرائع
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماشاءاللة افكار جميلة جدا


أختى العزيزة ... منية النفس
تحياتى لكى ولمرورك الغالى حبيبتى

----------


## سمسم محمد

جميل جدا

----------


## توتة صغنتوتة

ماشاء الله افكار ولا اروع

الف شكر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جميل جدا


أختى العزيزة ... سمسم محمد
أشكرك على مرورك وإطرائك الرقيق
تحياتى...,,

----------


## rosey19

افكاار جميله جدا....واخترت منها وان شاء الله اقدر انفذه

   شكرا  لارائك

----------


## ديده2

مشكووووووور على هذه ااتصميم الررررررائعه

----------


## ديده2

موفق بأذن الله ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------

